# ISO Deep fried chicken wings



## Justabite (Sep 26, 2007)

My daughter absolutely goes crazy over the deep fried chicken wings that we get at different chinese restaurants.  I've tried soaking the wings in buttermilk, and many other things.
I'd appreciate any suggestions you have so that I can serve her up some that she will say, " Now that's a ten Mom".   Too often it has been, " It's close Mom, but not quite right."
If I get it right, I'll teach her to make them 10's for me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

Miss Justabite Do you think what your daughter is tasting is a cooking method, a coating/breading, or spices on the wings?? Lets come up with an attack plan! 

Have fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Justabite (Sep 26, 2007)

It's not spice.....salty to the taste and crispy.  It's not batter or breading either.  Hmmm?  Attack plan,  I like that one.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

You can skip the buttermilk.  While it's a good way to prep wings, it's not Asian at all.

The flavor you're looking for is in the marinade, which is basically a teriyaki marinade.  Give them a soak in a treiyaki marinade then dry them and deep fry them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

So if you eliminate, spice, and breading/coating etc. Then method is left. So is the type of oil used which could impart a distinct flavor. I know a lot of those type places around here use commercial pre breaded products. Things taste the same everywhere you go. If you are experiencing the same wings in several places then you may be eating a frozen commercial product, which may make it difficult to duplicate.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 27, 2007)

Try a marinade of soy sauce 2-3 cloves of minced garlic and a table spoon of grated 
ginger, and a tsp of sugar. reduce this down till it is syurp like then put you chicken in and let it soak over night the take out and let it drain then fry Sould be right on . I have made these and they are teriffic LOLuck


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 27, 2007)

Dredge the wings in flour, shake off excess and deep fry.  Then, put the wings in a mixing bowl, drizzle in some teryaki sauce, and toss to evenly coat.  Then bake at 400-450 for about 5 minutes.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 27, 2007)

Honestly, I think Uncle Bob is right on.

I also think Andy M is probably right on as well.  The Chinese places are probably using a marinated, pre-breaded, frozen chicken wing product that isn't available in stores.

If you can, try looking for a brand called "Wing Dings".  I've seen them at Wal-Mart here.  I've used those in a restaurant.  You might be able to come close by using that product, and tossing the cooked wings in a little teriyaki sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> ...If you can, try looking for a brand called "Wing Dings". I've seen them at Wal-Mart here. I've used those in a restaurant. You might be able to come close by using that product, and tossing the cooked wings in a little teriyaki sauce.


 

Wing Dings are delicious on their own.  If I could buy those, I wouldn't do a thing with them.

I believe Chinese restaurant wings are just marinated and deep fried.


----------



## Caine (Sep 27, 2007)

I am Caine. I will help you.

CHEF CAINE'S CHICKEN WINGS​ 
*Ingredients:*

24 chicken wing pieces
1 cup cornstarch
peanut oil for deep-frying
*Marinade:*

½ teaspoon freshly grated ginger
¼ cup soy sauce
¼ cup rice wine
½ teaspoon five spice powder
*Directions:*

Combine ginger, soy sauce, rice wine and five spice powder in a measuring cup and blend thoroughly. Place wing pieces in a ziplock bag, add the marinade, and marinate the wing pieces for 1 hour. Dry the wing pieces with paper towels, dredge in cornstarch, and deep-fry in 360F peanut oil until golden.


----------



## QSis (Sep 27, 2007)

Caine said:


> I am Caine. I will help you.
> 
> CHEF CAINE'S CHICKEN WINGS​
> *Ingredients:*
> ...


 
I am Lee.  I will eat those.


----------



## Justabite (Sep 27, 2007)

All these ideas sound great and thank you.  I just found out today that the recipe I'm looking for is called Ja Doo Chicken Wings.  Inspire anyone else?


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

It seems that the secret ingredient is Gin! Here are the ingredient lists (and links to the actual recipes) from several variations. Basically, make a marinade from the ingredients, marinate for 2-4 hours, or overnight. Remove from marinade, dry the wings on paper towels, then deep fry in 375 degree oil


Jar Doo Chicken Wings 
1 1/2 lb (750 g) chicken wings 
2 tsp minced fresh ginger root 
1 tbsp dry gin 
2 tbsp water 
2 tsp granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp salt 
4 tbsp soy sauce 
Vegetable oil for deep frying 

Kowloon's Chicken Wings 
3 lb. Chicken wings 
2 T. sugar 
salt to taste 
6 T. soy sauce 
6 T. water 
Crushed ginger to taste 
1 T. gin 

30. Jar Doo Chicken Wings
Main course material: 1 1/2 lb (750 g) chicken wings 
Spices: 2 tsp minced fresh ginger root
1 TBS dry gin
2 TBS water
2 tsp granulated sugar
1/2 tsp salt
4 TBS soy sauce
Vegetable oil for deep frying 

Jar Doo Chicken Wings
1-1/2 lb (750 g) chicken wings 
2 tsp minced fresh ginger root 
1 tbsp dry gin 
2 tbsp water 
2 tsp granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp salt 
4 tbsp soy sauce 
Vegetable oil for deep frying


----------

